# The Donau / Danube



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t think I have seen anyone mention this river.
To pass some time away I´m looking for places I might go as soon as the weather is good enough next year.

Has anyone been to this region? there is a place called the Walhalla I have never visited, it may be interesting.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walhalla_(memorial)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Ray.[/quote]
> [MEDIA=youtube]Z9t_KDGqOmE[/MEDIA]


----------

